# argument with wife....need help fast



## desi (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello, We've been married for 5+ years. I am 30, my wife is 28. Recently my wife is getting frequently upset with for same reason. We reside in US and our parents are overseas. She tells me I always take my family’s side over her when in my mind and heart I have always tried to do what’s best for her/us. I feel she wants me to kind of control my parents/siblings or atleast tell them what/how to do stuff. We support my parents financially. I don’t feel right to tell me parents how to take care of their responsibilities, how much to spend on gifts to other siblings, specially when I understand why they did what they did. I am afraid if I start interfering in everything with my parents, they will not come to us if they are in need of something. My parents never waste money on things they don’t need, actually they hardly spend any money for them.
If I try to explain this to my wife, she thinks I am taking my family side vs. her. On top of the she would say I need take her side no matter where we are.
I hope something can give me some advice on how to react/handle this situation. It has gone really bad recently.

Thank you,


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

desi, welcome to Talk About Marriage.

I noticed you said "need help fast" - hopefully someone will have some quick suggestions. I just wanted to let you know that the forum is very new, so sometimes it takes a few days to get a response.

If you feel you need some urgent guidance, there are some professional therapists listed in our directory's "Online Counseling" section that do "On-Demand" phone counseling. You may want to try some of them.

Good luck, 

Chris


----------

